
Hidden Technical Debt in Machine Learning Systems (2015) [pdf] - earino
http://papers.nips.cc/paper/5656-hidden-technical-debt-in-machine-learning-systems.pdf
======
earino
Between this and google's "Machine Learning: The High Interest Credit Card of
Technical Debt", I think they're trying to send us messages from the future
about what happens when you build a company out of ML and don't fully account
for the repercussions of creating systems sensitive to hard-to-measure
software, systems, data generating process changes. It's a message I plan on
heeding :)

~~~
bytefactory
Are you talking about this paper:
[http://research.google.com/pubs/pub43146.html](http://research.google.com/pubs/pub43146.html)?
It appears to be the same as the linked PDF.

